# picking out first hand gun



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

me and my buddy are getting handguns for the range and home protection. we live in new jersey witch sucks. so were not looking for compact for concealed carry. we have both picked out the guns we want. im aplying for my permit in march when i turn 21 and he just turned 21 so he applied already. im not new to guns i have 4 shotguns and ive bin shooting for a long time. but ive only shot a handgun once and he has never shot a handgun. anyway im getting the 4" xd9 or add least im 98% sure i want a 9mm. he wants a FNP. that was my second choice when i first started looking. we like the hammer and having single or double action and the decocker. he doesn't know what he wants a 9mm or a 40 he is kinda leaning towards the 40. he wants more knockdown power and me likes saying he has a 40 better then 9 witch i told him was retarded. i figure home protection your only goin to be 10-20 feet away from the person breaking in so what ever you have will do the trick. and the only other think we will be shooting at is paper and maby some steel plates. and there a few bucks a box cheaper for 9. 

basically im wondering if you see any think wrong with our choices for first guns and if you might have any deciding factors on witch caliber to go with. im pretty sure ive read every 9mm vrs 40cal thread out there but maby ill get some new ones or ones that ive misted. thanks


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Being from NJ originally I feel your pain..... NJ is the worst place to try and get a handgun. No CCW permits at all......

But I think 9mm is a good choice for what you are saying. And your choices sound good.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks im excited to get the xd im just mad i have to wait


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and Welcome from North Central Texas - I think you will like this forum.

I lived in N.J. 35 years ago and was a reserve policeman so I didn't have problems with not having a carry permit (I don't think they even existed at that time).

9mm is as good cartridge any one. - I'm not much of a person to sneer or make fun of any caliber - they all seem to have their place somewhere in the shooting world. I carry a Kimber .45 cal and then at other times a Ruger LCP .380 and it all works for me.

Go to a range that rents guns and try several guns and calibers and then buy the one you like and shoot the best.

Just my .02 worth 

:smt1

:smt9


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

If you plan on shooting alot them 9mm would be a great choice when considering price for ammo compared to 40 or 45's. 

I went to the range yesterday with my 9mm and shot 200 rounds of the ranges ammo for $40.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i wish i could go rent a few guns to try it but i dont think anywhere in jersey does that. i know bobs little sport shop will let you shoot there guns that they have for the range but i cant buy a handgun yet and im not buying from them anyway so it makes me feel awkward to go to a place use there guns and there time when i dont plan on giving them any money.


----------



## TailGator (Sep 22, 2009)

Consider this: If you do business with someone who lets you fire the models you are considering, they might actually be saving you money by helping you be sure of your purchase. It might be cheaper to pay their prices than to buy the wrong gun at a discount and wind up selling it at a loss.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i the money is not the only reason. its only 30 bucks extra. the difference is customer service. i prefer the other shop over them. the other shop will show me guns every time im in there and they never act like im wasting there time.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*CA vs NJ*

I am suprised any state other than WDC is worse than CA. Goosluck and 9mm is a great start.


----------

